# Recommendations for a novice??



## JMS1002 (May 3, 2009)

Hello, and thanks in advance for any replies. I've never been much of a classical music guy, but have recently become somewhat addicted to Mozart's requiem and consider it essential workout/jogging music. I'm having some difficulty finding other pieces similar in style (powerful, inspirational, haunting). I'm fond of Beethoven's 9th. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Regards,

JMS
Cincinnati, OH


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Carl Orff's 'Carmina Burana.'


----------



## lemarquis (Mar 8, 2009)

Good choice in Mozart. Here's a decent list of suggestions for those getting started in classical music. It includes recommendations from the Baroque period up through the 20th century. Enjoy.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

All you need is "Canon" by Pachelbel. The only classical work you will ever need or want to listen to.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

You jog to Mozarts requiem  in that case try Gabriel Faure's Requiem but be very careful it does pick up tempo in places, don't want you to over do it and have a heart attack.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Since you like Mozart's Requiem, I suggest checking out Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 first and go from there. I would also check out Berlioz's Requiem. You won't be disappointed.


----------

